# Nilfisk E140.3 Pulsing - solved



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

So, earlier in the year my E140.3 was pulsing like mad and had a new Start Stop Valve fitted under warranty. Warranty has now run out and it started refusing to pressurise the water until the trigger was calling for about 20 seconds.

Phoned Steve at North West Power Washers and he suggested that the new Start Stop valve had not been greased properly when fitted and sent me over a copy of the workshop manual so I could take the machine apart and investigate.

So 1/2 hour later and the valve was removed, greased and refitted and its now working better than ever. So if you've got a pulsing Nilfisk, especially the E140.3, its really is simple to resolve.

Two screws to remove the feet. Remove blue cover. One screw to remove black cover to expose the water inlet/outlets. Pull microswitch off SS valve and remove valve with a 25mm spanner. Believe me if I can do it anyone can!!

I would also thoroughly recommend North West Pressure Washers. Steve didn't have to send me the Workshop manual and could have quite easily stung me for a new switch or a repair. He didn't and to me thats great customer service. I know where my new hose will be ordered from!

Hopefully this post will help others out with this issue.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for taking time to post this. Just to say if you do not have the Auto nozzle, look into one. :thumb:


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

simonvespa said:


> So, earlier in the year my E140.3 was pulsing like mad and had a new Start Stop Valve fitted under warranty. Warranty has now run out and it started refusing to pressurise the water until the trigger was calling for about 20 seconds.
> 
> Phoned Steve at North West Pressure Washers and he suggested that the new Start Stop valve had not been greased properly when fitted and sent me over a copy of the workshop manual so I could take the machine apart and investigate.
> 
> ...


i have this machine i love it best machine to date , i have the pulsing thing now and again then found out it was my water connection but out of interest how often do the startstop value last for? mine could be on its way out as sometimes it does pulsate


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Thank you for taking time to post this. Just to say if you do not have the Auto nozzle, look into one. :thumb:


Cool.. It was on my list of things to buy as well. I take it you rate them?


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

ammo-mcr said:


> i have this machine i love it best machine to date , i have the pulsing thing now and again then found out it was my water connection but out of interest how often do the startstop value last for? mine could be on its way out as sometimes it does pulsate


Not sure on average life. My original went after about 18 months I would guess. If it's only occasional pulsing and you've ruled out the water flow a clean and re-grease of the valve wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

simonvespa said:


> Not sure on average life. My original went after about 18 months I would guess. If it's only occasional pulsing and you've ruled out the water flow a clean and re-grease of the valve wouldn't hurt.


yeah i need to learn how to do this , is the grease special type or wd 40 or somthing?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

simonvespa said:


> Cool.. It was on my list of things to buy as well. I take it you rate them?


Definitely worth getting. Gives just the right spray / fan effect.


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

ammo-mcr said:


> yeah i need to learn how to do this , is the grease special type or wd 40 or somthing?


I had some lithium grease that I use on my mountain bike...seemed to do the trick! I would imagine you need a proper grease as opposed to a lubricant like WD40.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

ammo-mcr said:


> yeah i need to learn how to do this , is the grease special type or wd 40 or somthing?


Silicone grease usually.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Any chance of a copy of the manual?


Im having some issues with mine but would rather a manual to look through before i go pulling it apart


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

As per Jamie, can you load it into a PDF?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

-Jamie- said:


> Any chance of a copy of the manual?
> 
> Im having some issues with mine but would rather a manual to look through before i go pulling it apart


User manuals are available but they are not really for servicing.

https://consumer.nilfisk.co.uk/en/User Manuals/Pages/User-Manuals.aspx

The link below may be more useful.

https://www.sparesgiant.com/pdf-nilfisk


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi

The PDF manual is too large to publish on here. If you PM your email address I will forward it on. Please note that it specific for the E140.3 E145.3 and E130.3 only.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Pictures from a recent thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337634

John Tht.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

simonvespa said:


> So, earlier in the year my E140.3 was pulsing like mad and had a new Start Stop Valve fitted under warranty. Warranty has now run out and it started refusing to pressurise the water until the trigger was calling for about 20 seconds.
> 
> Phoned Steve at North West Power Washers and he suggested that the new Start Stop valve had not been greased properly when fitted and sent me over a copy of the workshop manual so I could take the machine apart and investigate.
> 
> ...


Sounds a good fix.... didnt you take any pics for a write up? lol


----------



## tommydog (Oct 25, 2017)

simonvespa said:


> I had some lithium grease that I use on my mountain bike...seemed to do the trick! I would imagine you need a proper grease as opposed to a lubricant like WD40.


WD40 will rot your o-rings and so will normal oil grease. You need water resistant grease like Silicone Grease (not silicone sealant haha). Karcher do a little tube of it.... its expensive !
https://www.sparesgiant.com/karcher62880880.html


----------

